# Anyone owns a rounding plane / dowel maker



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Hello Lumberjocks,
I have merrily started to try and make myself a rounding plane based on memories from an old Fine Woodworking article.

If some of you happen to own a rounding plane / dowel maker (such as these for instance : http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=MS-IROUND.XX&Category_Code=CRI ), I would be very interested in seing pictures and getting details on their dimensions and geometry.

For the curious among you, I have started to record my attempt at making this tool on my Lumberjock blog :
http://lumberjocks.com/llwynog/blog/28244
and
http://lumberjocks.com/llwynog/blog/28265

Looking forward to any input,


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I have taken some photo's of my dowel cutter. The cone shape is a 60 degree angle, The outside diameter is 2 1/4 inches, the inner diameter is 3/4 inches.The blade is sitting at a 90 degree to the cone with the bevel down. The cutting action happens when turning clockwise.
(I appologize for not describing this very well, I hope the photo's will explain it better.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic. 
Thanks a lot Canadianchips. This will really come as a great reference.


----------

